# FOUND 16hh Bay TB Type left in my field yesterday - Staffordshire



## magicllama (17 November 2012)

A bay 16hh (ish) TB type horse has been left in my field yesterday. I am in the Staffordshire area. 

Im not sure if hes been abandoned by his owner, abandoned by theives, or is been left there for a few days to graze!

If you know anything about him, please message me. 

Thanks


----------



## Ladybird (17 November 2012)

Do you have anymore description or photos you could post? 
I'm sure most people could think of a bay tb they know!


----------



## magicllama (17 November 2012)

Well im a bit wary about posting a photo of him, as the only identifying factor of him other than being a bay TB is a small white marking, which a photo would give away.

Theres not much more I can say about him really. Would guess hes between 5 & 10 - he appears to have been broken as ive had tack on him today, although ive not ridden him. Hes alright to catch and handle. Hes in good condition, so if he has been dumped rather than stolen he must have been taken good care of until recently. 

What other information would you like?


----------



## Fantasy_World (17 November 2012)

Hiya if he is a pure TB and has ever been registered to race he should be chipped. My advice would be to have a vet come out and scan him for a chip to see if an owner can be traced. 
The horse has either been dumped, or stolen then dumped or has been found escaped and herded into your field. 
If you don't get a vet out then suggest giving one of the horse charities such as WHW a ring.
Good luck and hope he finds his way home x


----------



## Luci07 (17 November 2012)

or put notices of abandonment up, saying if he is not claimed after 14 days, he will automatically become your property. That might flush out the owners!. And, it is actually true!


----------



## mightymammoth (18 November 2012)

Have you contacted staffordshire horse watch? Theres a group on facebook


----------



## cally6008 (18 November 2012)

I posted this link on staffs horsewatch page last night


----------

